# "Blue Marlana" 15 October



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Marlana and I returned from Cabo Friday morning. We had a blast, and only fished one day over there. We live baited 30#yft for big marlin, but ended up with some yft and dorado. Seems the marlin bite is very slow according to local skippers. 

So, we decided last minute to fish in our own back yard. We appreciated the invite on Bodacious (great trip guys), but decided we wanted to swordfish, and left the dock Friday after dinner.

We cruised down to the spur, and put lines in around 10pm. Marlana made a nice dinner for us, and we settled in with a few cocktails for the night. 

Around 2am we got the first bite. Marlana made quick work of a YFT. This was a nice suprise, but we only had 4 squid, and now one was gone.

Around 0230, as I sipped on a light beverage, one of the rod tips started to bump. I woke up Marlana, and she harnessed up and locked in to what we thought would be a very nice fish. As soon as she began fighting this fish, one of the other rods went off, and all hell broke loose. I grabbed the rod (it was just the two of us), and tried to subdue a 200# class MAKO that was trying to jump in the boat. This fish was po'd, and putting on quite a show. (I''ll post video later) Meanwhile, Marlana was fighting the swordfish, and worried my crazy shark was going to cut her line...she told me to cut the line so we wouldn't lose the swordie she was strapped to. 

Of course, I wasn't about to do that..so I locked down the drag and got the Mako to the boat. So, now I have a rod in one hand...the leader in the other...and an angry green Mako thrashing beside the boat. The fly gaff was ready and waiting to stick this fish...but what would it do after I stuck it? 

Marlana wisely counseled me to let the fish go, so we could boat what she thought was a "huge swordie." We did have a gun, but it was in the cabin...unfortunately, the rest of our crew (Wes and Woodley) was in the woods hunting, and there was nobody left to help. 

I backed off the drag and let the shark make another run....it started jumping off into the wild blue yonder, and cut the 400# mono on one of its aerial displays.. Very exciting...but now back to the swordie. 

I decided I was going to try to harpoon this thing...since I have never used the 'poon, but needed to get my money's worth. Well, I put this thing together, and it was as long as the damn boat. I felt like a pole vaulter, and decided to stick with the flyer.

Anyways...Marlana made quick work of what turned out to be the biggest swordfish yet on the "Blue Marlana." I wired it and stuck the Fly gaff in its gills. The next step was the hardest...getting it in the boat. I have pulled 100# plus swordies over the gunnel, but couldn't budge this fish. 

Eventually, Marlana and I managed to pull it through the tuna door. I wanted to get out the block and tackle (another piece of equipment I have never used), but there were sharks circling, and we wanted to preserve our fish the best we could.

I have no idea about what this fish weighed. My guess is somewhere in the 200# range. I had to cut it up on the boat, as we couldn't move it, or fit it in the box. Any ideas from those of you that have caught some big ones??

So, now it's 0330, and we have only one squid left. We netted a few flying fish, and put the lines back out. We did get two more hits on the rigged flying fish, but they came unbuttoned. 

The next morning we were pretty tired, and planned on trolling the spur, then heading for the barn. We put out the rods, and around 0700 we had the biggest blue marlin I have ever seen crashing the left flat line. I happened to be on deck, and droppedthe balyhoo into its throat. I let the fish eat for what seemed like an eternity, then came tight on this massive creature. 

The fish then peeled off line like it was a zebco. I immediately turned to chase the fish, but the 50 wide was already down to a 100 or so yards left. Marlana got ready for what was going to be an epic battle, but it never happened. The main line ended up breaking near the leader, and we were left with heart ache. 

The fish hit the same rod she fought the swordie on. Typically, we never billfish with the sword rods, but we only took 5 rods with us...and made the stupid mistake that likely cost us this fish. Won't happen again.

After that, we heard all the reports from the north so we headed up to the nipple with the rest of the fleet. We got a few bites, but didn't find our marlin. Congrats to all of those that did.

Sorry for the long report...I keep these for my own journal, and use them for future trips.

Fishing is hot....Weather is not...get out there and fish. The deer can wait.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome report! Congrats!


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow. Awesome report


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

This is an excellent read..!! Congratulations to the both of you. You couldn't do any better.


----------



## Spencer75 (Oct 15, 2011)

congrats


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Congratulations skipper I am gonna make a stab at that swordie and say she's over 300 I think its safe to say definately over 250. Any ways you know you got a monster there. Sounds like a trip for the ages.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow! Nice swordie.....would have MUCH rather been doing that than be in the woods....like you said, deer can wait


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

That is a huge swordie. Did it go ballistic when you stuck it with the flying gaff? I wonder if a harpoon is just more stuff to carry on the boat and not really needed when a flying gaff would suffice? My wife and I find ourselves in similar situations as yours. Thanks for the great post!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

gosh thats a heart breaker!! but yall came up with a stud sword!! congrats


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice sword and great report!


----------



## gamccp (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice, very nice.


greg


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

congratulations dave and marlana! that is one BIG fish and should fill a freezer or 3...

woodley and wes are probably bangin' heads about now...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Did you by any chance get any measurements on the sword? I would say in the 250lb range.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow what a 24 hour trip sword of a lifetime..I'm saying 3 tubs, Mako freaking out during the battle with Marlena, then a big girl eating your chit in the am. Dream Trip... who needs Cabo!


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, Great report!!:clapping::clapping::clapping:


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Great report, nice sword and bummer on the blue.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the complimentary posts. To answer some questions:

The fish calmed down after the flyer hit it in the head...it was still trying to slay me with its bill as we tried to pull it in, but there was not much force behind its attacks.

As far as the weight, I really have no idea. I have only weighed one swordfish in a tournament. It was 62 inches lower jaw to fork, and weighed 97 lbs. (international a few years ago) All the other fished caught we just guesstimated. I can tell you, this fish dwarfed the 97 lb fish we weighed. It barely fit through the tuna door, and could not be budged after Marlana and I pulled it on deck.

We cut off the head and the tail, and removed the guts from the fish. We were then able to push it into the fish box. The torso barely fit, and its a 6 ft CABO fish box. I could not lift the torso by myself..and I'm not a whimp. (well ..maybe a little bit)

So, to answer your questions: I have no idea what it weighed. My guess is somewhere around 250#..maybe more. I think its more fun to speculate..always wondering. In any event...I am happy with it whether it was 150 or 350#. It's the biggest swordfish we have ever caught, and will long be remembered. 

Hopefully, one day we will catch one larger...until then..we will keep trying.

Tight lines!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great report and that fish was a beast!


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

*Swordie*

Great report and great team!!


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Great report!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow, thats awesome!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats on a heck of a trip. Anytime you need another person to go just let me know.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

awesome awesome trip! Congrats on that giant of a swordie!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Epic!


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

wow...

rich


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

fantastic report, beautiful fish!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

DISANTO said:


> unfortunately, the rest of our crew (Wes and Woodley)



Really? Really?


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

stud..


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great report and nice sword for shore!!!!!


----------



## Knockdown (Oct 26, 2008)

Very good report! Wish my ex-wives had liked to fish blue water.


----------



## stinkeye (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow, those swords have huge eyes!


----------



## under70 (Jul 6, 2011)

Great read! :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------

